# Working on some christmas cheese...



## damon555 (Nov 21, 2012)

Bought a 40# block of mild cheddar to smoke and give away for gifts this year....

I had to give an idea of scale and my wife wouldn't stand by it so my ugly mug will suffice.....













IMG_1233.jpg



__ damon555
__ Nov 21, 2012






Cutting up was no fun but I got it done and was able to put the puzzle together so it would all fit on my WSM.....













IMG_1235.jpg



__ damon555
__ Nov 21, 2012






some pitmasters choice in the AMNPS and 3 hours from now it should be ready to seal up and age for a few weeks.....













IMG_1236.jpg



__ damon555
__ Nov 21, 2012






My dedicated cold smoker isn't quite ready yet so the WSM will get the nod for this smoke.

I got this cheese from an Amish place in Wisconsin and I must say....It's the best mild cheddar I have ever tasted. I can't wait to test the finished product!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 21, 2012)

WOW now thats a block of cheese!!!!  Nice Work!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice block of cheese.


----------



## big casino (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh christmas cheese oh christmas cheese how lovely is your color... dah da dah da ... you get the hint....

thats a big ole block of cheese my friend


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 22, 2012)

Now, that's a chunk of cheese!!

AWESOME!


----------



## chazbot (Nov 22, 2012)

That had to take awhile to cut up!!! Nice job with the puzzle!


----------



## driedstick (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow so in that quanity what did it cost a lb. That is awsome.


----------



## damon555 (Nov 26, 2012)

Delivered to my door it worked out to $3.50 a pound....I probably could have found it cheaper but this is Amish made and is by far the best tasting cheddar cheese I've ever had.


----------



## sound1 (Nov 26, 2012)

And they say "size doesn't matter"


----------



## smoking b (Nov 26, 2012)

Now that's a chunk of cheese to be reckoned with!  You're gonna make some people really happy!


----------



## damon555 (Nov 26, 2012)

I can't wait until it has aged to test it. I didn't bother tasting it right off of the smoker. Having tired it before fresh out of the smoke I learned my lesson.....not good at all!

The chunks are 2lbs each so whoever ends up with one should be set for a while. There was one chunk that didn't make it into the smoker....it was just to good to tie it all up for 2 weeks or better....My wife doesn't care for cheese much so I'll be set for a long time!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 26, 2012)

Cheesus!!! And my friends thought I had a problem!!! Looks great!


----------

